# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Packed.Win32.Morphine.a virus

## glikmanb

Добрый день. Мой компютер безостановочно рассылает мейлы на различные адреса с таким содержанием : "Dear (meil address)79% OFF on Pfizer". После обнаружения вируса система была переустановлена с форматированием диска С
Установлен зарегестрированный Norton Antivirus 2010, который при полном сканировании ничего не находит. в базе данных вирусов Нортона вирус Packed.Win32.Morphine.a не числится. Определяется только VRT of Kaspersky, удаляется во время рестарта и при подключении к интернету начинается все с начала. Рассылку спама вижу, т.к. в Нортоне включена опция показывать сканирование отправлаемых файлов. 
По VRT of Kaspersky вирус находится в директории НортонАнтивирус!!!
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NAV_17.0.0.136\CLT\cltLMSx.dll//PE_Patch. Прошу помощи. avptool_syscheck.zip

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

1. Отключите восстановление системы и антивирус.
2. Выполните в AVPTool скрипт:



```
begin
SearchRootkit(true, true);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 QuarantineFile('c:\windows\system32\servises.exe','');
 TerminateProcessByName('c:\windows\system32\servises.exe');
 DeleteFile('c:\windows\system32\servises.exe');
BC_ImportDeletedList;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
CreateQurantineArchive('C:\quarantine.zip');
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

После выполнения скрипта компьютер перезагрузится!
Загрузите файл C:\quarantine.zip, используя ссылку http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus.php?tid=58184

3. Сделайте новый лог исследования системы.

----------


## glikmanb

Спасибо за быструю помощь. 
Сделал следующее:
1. перестартовал в safe mode.
2. Запустил Norton Antivirus 2010 и провел full system scan. Ничего существенного найдено не было.
3. перестартовал  Windows в normal mode.
4. Norton Antivirus 2010 полностью отключен. Сделал проверку с помощью VRT Kaspersky. Найден вирус virus Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.eed	File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\servises.exe. После перезагрузки он был удален.
5. Получил ваши рекомендации, запустил скрипт. 
Первый раз, до переустановки системы, это произошло при посещении сайта 
binmovie.ru. Сейчас Нортон полностью отключен. Прошу ващих рекомендаций.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Уберите ссылку. Подготовьте логи, как описано в правилах: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

----------

